# Fire proofing fabrics?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone know how to fire proof fabrics easily and inexpensively?
Thanks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The old-school formula was dissolving borax in boric acid. Dissolved ammonium alum is another; I'm sure it leaves a chalky residue on the fabric when the solution dries, but if your decor is dusty I imagine it could be camoflaged. Nowadays I think everybody buys the commercially made stuff.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That's a great question, I sometimes forget this part when thinking up a new idea or prop.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Check out Oak Island Entertainment http://www.oakislandproductions.com/products.php?cid=4
Different materials need different flame retardant.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hancock fabarics sells small bottles of flame retardant. Don't know the price or anything about it, though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hancock has gone out of biz here by us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good news, I'll do up a group buy when the paper work arrives.
This will be a very secret buy and only once.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Let us know how large an area the liquid covers, too FE. ALso if it is sprayed on or soaked.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As soon as the paperwork gets here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't know if I'll have the moola for that specific item, but the info is always good to have!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Any word on the Group Buy on Fire retardant?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

as long as its cheaper than the regular goin rate - im sure you can count me in on this group buy as well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Still working on this.
As it stands, roughly 10k purchase to set up distrib, with restrictions on what price to sell it at.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wow! Sounds like a bad deal for you as a retailer, FE!


----------

